# How often do you walk your dogs?



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

We walk Racquet at least twice to three times a day for about 1/2 hour each time.
We also play fetch in the backyard. He has alot of energy and loves to walk/run, etc.
Elayne


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi Linda,
We walk Benji about 20 minutes in the morning. It is not all walk though as Benji stops to sniff and mark here and there. I also play with him in the evening for about 15-20 minutes where he runs quite a lot fechting his ball. 

Benji as if has an internal clock for the time of his morning walk and evening play. Without fail, he comes and touches my foot with his nose and starts to "talk" to remind me that it's time for walk or play. He gets very excited when I use the cue words to tell him that we are going for a walk or play ball. :biggrin1: 

The poll sounds good and it would be nice to know how everybody is managing activities to keep their furbabies healhty and entertained. 

Best,
Poornima


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Hi,
Was wondering how often everyone walks their dogs. We go daily for about an hour off leash. I feel guilty if I miss a day. Should I feel guilty? Do they really need this much exercise?

I might try to start a poll, but forgive me if I can't figure out how to do it. It might be interesting to see the results.
__________________
Linda


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I moved the top two posts from the other thread. 

I walk mine once a day now and its right at 30 min. Im going to try and get it longer slowly. I will start walking them twice a day when the weather cools off. Right now, I have to go before it heats up. They ( well Goldie at least) gets overheated pretty easy.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I voted every day over 30 minutes, but it's actually twice a day over 30 minutes (both at the off leash park). My poodles are very active and need their exercise and so is Bugsy, who thinks he is a standard poodle as well.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Now hat the weather is warm, I try to walk them 2x a day - onc e when I get home in the afternoon and again after dinner. If it is very hot, just a quick walk, 10-15 mins. If it is cooler, then they just want to keep walking, usually about 1/2 an hour.

If Shelby gets too hot, she will just throw herself down on someone's shady lawn for a rest. :biggrin1:


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

I do the two-three times a week although my Wife walks Radar as well when I can't so combines it would probably be the #2 choice.

Derek


----------



## Sherman (Sep 20, 2006)

*Walking Sherman*

Hi, it's been awhile!
Sherman gets walked at least 4 times a day, but these walks aren't for exercise. It's a business walk. They usually take 10-15 minutes. Longer in the summer than in the winter. It isn't a lot of fun walking Sherman. He still pulls a lot and stops on a dime to sniff every mailbox, garbage can and blade of grass a dog ever peed on. Oh, I guess it's fun.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi all 

I walk Lito 4-6 times per week now. We used to go every day either early morning or late evening, but unfortunately he isn't as happy about walking as Stogie and Goldie are  WHen I pull out the leash, he runs and hides!!!!! He loves to play and to retrieve objects, but he is a bit of a couch potato when it comes to "enforced" exercise. He's a nut!

~Kristin


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

We don't walk every day here. Number one reason right now is the heat. It has been hovering right around 100 degrees~~ yikes!
Plus, with 4 adult dogs....all the runlikehells, wrestling and playing is lots of exercise for them!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

I try to walk Biscuit twice a day, about 30 min each outing, combined/timed with his doing his business. We also have run-like-hell and fetch sessions in the back yard, maybe 15 minutes, daily. Though Biscuit is also pretty content to be a layabout. . . He's seems to mind the heat a lot, even with a puppy cut, and it's not really that hot where I live, by the Bay, not ever more than the 80's but mostly 60's/70's. Don't know how he would survive in his native Cuba!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Well, i was walking them every day(sometimes 2) but since its hot out Tripp hates to go. He hates the heat(so does my new puppy Jax). They will go potty in the shade & run back to the house to lay on the a/c vent. I cant keep Tripp inside once its cooler.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

That is cute about Bugsy! My friend has 4 shelties from rescue and finally decided she wanted a dog without all the issues. She got a pom. He has no idea that he isn't a sheltie. We joke that he is even trying to look like one! He has sable coloring and his ears keep getting bigger!

My husband and I take turns on the morning and evening walk. Since we moved in a house with no fenced in yard and really no yard. We walk them a lot now! They love it though. There is a big church with a parking lot and Dora has decided that is her yard. When she sees it, she gets excited and we run thru it! The neighbors probably laugh but Dora loves it!

Dora used to be pretty lazy when it was hot but she really enjoys the campus area with all the people, all the trash, all the good smells!

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I clicked the wrong option in my vote. I voted that we walk 2-3 times a week, but it's more than that. I can't say we do it every day, so it is more like 4-6 times a week. When it is hot out, we just go in the late evening. During the day, they run around inside and in the backyard, but I like to get them out to see new things as often as possible. If we are home, we walk the neighborhood.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I voted for sometimes. How often depends upon the heat and how much indoor "fetch" we've played. We have a decent sized back yard for them to play in too. In spring and fall my girls will get walked a few evenings per week. Summer and winter not so much. We have three parks within walking distance and they do love them. We try to take them lots of places on the weekends (play dates, Carmel, Sutter Creek, etc.) so that they get new experiences, smells, etc. When we do that, I don't feel so bad about not walking them much during the hot months.

Susan


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Kimberly,

When you walk your dogs, do you walk them all together?

I am having a _heck_ of a time walking my boys together. It is like CRAZY tangled leash time.....they have different paces.....they stop and mark different things.....Lincoln even almost marked Scout's head once.....arghhhh :frusty:

So I walk them separately but I'd like to be able to walk them together....


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Jane said:


> Kimberly,
> When you walk your dogs, do you walk them all together?


No, it's my individual time with them. I try to do something with each dog every day so they get some one-on-one time with me. If they walk together, it's because I'm out with my husband or daughter and they are walking one, too.


----------



## vicw (Jun 15, 2007)

I take Maggie for a walk early every morning, and each evening after dinner. Both walks are about 20-30 minutes, depending on our pace. We take it more slowly during the summer months to avoid overheating her. 

We live in an unfenced area, so she gets shorter walks during the day for her potty sessions. All of this is on leash, since they are mandatory in our community, and even if I wanted to cheat a bit, I haven't yet got her trained well enough to be confident that I can keep her close and out of danger off leash.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks, Kimberly 

Susan, do you walk McKenna and Sedona together (one human, two dogs?) Or do you and Steve each get a dog?

How does anyone make this multiple-dog-walking thing work?


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I walk both Tripp & Dreamer together at the same time on the SAME leash! :dance: However i must confess that i could not have accomplished this until we had a trainer teach me how to walk them. Tripp used to be ALL over the place. They know that when we walk with the leash, its exercise time & not time to sniff etc...(we have a lot of acreage that they can run & sniff on).I do not allow them to walk ahead of me. Tripp likes to try & walk up front so i have to give him a very light jerk with the leash. Now i can walk them both on my left side & they walk side by side together. Its been great.

Now i just have to learn to do it with 3 dogs!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Wow Shannon, I'm impressed!! Are you using a coupler (since you have them on the same leash)? I got a coupler too and it was still a disaster for me. 

Oh well. I think I'll take the approach that our walks are one-on-one time with each dog


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Jane,
Yes, I walk them together. One human (me) and two dogs. Steve's not much into the evening walk thing although he enjoys everything else with the girls. I use a coupler and it took some practice. It takes a couple of minutes for them to realize that they can't each go their separate ways. We started off just tying their two leashes together about 8 inches up from where they attach to the harnesses. When I walk I have a destination in mind (the park) so I walk pretty briskly which doesn't give them as much time to sniff about until we reach the park.

I tried doing individual walks because I actually enjoy those more but the dog left behind inevitably cries, whines or barks because sissy left without her.

Susan


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

I've begun a routine with Radar now. After I wake up to feed him at 7 a.m. I take him out promptly at 7:30 for a whole hour. By the time we get back he's pretty pooped out. I have a whole route mapped out as well so that I can tell exactly how long it's gonna be. I don't even need a watch. If I want the walk to be longer well I just take my time on the walk...a little slower than usual and it's longer than an hour. 

Radar does this cute thing where he'll be walking beside me to my left and he'll look up at me while we walk...very cute....he's getting the hang of not getting distracted sometimes when we walk past a person on the sidewalk as well...work in progress.

Derek


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow, sounds like Radar is enjoying the walks and well behaved on the leash!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Well Thanks Very Much but it's a work in progress with him sometimes. He'll be the perfect dog when I walk him but when My Wife is there it changes sometimes because he knows he can get away with more with her than he can with me. I don't give him that much freedom to goof off sometimes and I can be quite strict with Radar but it's for his own good and I know that but my Wife wants his to be able to run and jump on everyone and be able to "Be a Dog" as she calls it. She's the same with kids...too much freedom and not enough nerve to be the "bad cop"....ever. It's a sticking point with us sometimes.

Derek


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

We don't walk Pepper on the street. We live in a somewhat rural area of the desert and there are too many loose dogs not to mention packs of wild dogs, strays and coyotes. I had mentioned on another thread that everyone who walks in this area carries a big stick to ward off aggressive dogs. 

However, we live on a fenced acre so all of our dogs are exercised on our property at least 4 times a day for 20-30 minutes each time. 

Otherwise they take turns going into town with us and on jaunts to visit friends or family.

Wanda


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Holy Moly that sounds pretty bad to have to avoid the local area because you don't wanna get eaten by the locals not to mention your Hav.... 

I can't imagine having to do that but hey whatever gets the job done, besides I think having to run for your life to get a little excercise is just highly overrated anyway.

Derek


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Yeah, it's pretty bad. When we first moved out here my husband and I used to walk every morning. One summer morning we ran into a coyote and her pups at the end of our block. They dashed off into the field across the street, but not before mom showed a few teeth to keep us away from her pups. The first time we took our (back then) golden retriever and GSD for a walk on the bridal path, our GSD was attacked by a pit bull who lived behind us. That was really traumatic for me. A few months later a GSP ran across the street, from it's own backyard, and bit my husband as we walked by. That was the end of our 'neighborhood' walks. 

Too many folks out here think they can let their dogs run loose because it's rural. It's awful. 

I won't risk our dogs' lives. We do just fine using our safe acre to play and romp. In all honesty, every one of our dogs prefers to hang out in the air conditioning if given a choice. They're a soft bunch. :couch2: 

Wanda


----------



## havaman (Aug 5, 2007)

We walk Jasper & Cash 3 times a day. The longest walk is in the morning(about 30-40 min). I try to get them tired for the day ahead. Then in the afternoon, a 20 min walk, with run like hell sessions in between if possible. 

Michael


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Yes Wanda, we too have a resident coyote that has moved in the woods next to our house. We live in a very rural area & everyone here thinks they can let their dogs run loose also. So we all stay near the house. They hate the heat & prefer the a/c too!
Normally i would never think to harm wildlife but i will if it threatens my pups. We spot the coyote walking close to our house at times. So we may have to do something. Its considered a nuisance animal so its not protected by law. I am sorry if that offends some people but i will do anything to protect my furbabies!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Yes, I know about the coyotes. They moved into my area recently too. I had an emergency crew come out and replace my 3ft dog run with a 6ft one, after seeing one in my neighborhood. I also put the heaviest fishing line up to stop birds of prey and the coyotes from climbing over. I also have a radio playing all day on our back porch to keep them away! People say it looks like a prison! 

I have a big dog and we all walk together. I am told the coyotes are afraid of us, I hope so!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Linda here is some info our state put out about living with coyotes around. Says they can jump a 7 foot fence! I will attach the link.

http://www.dgif.state.va.us/habitat/landowners/infosheets/coyote.pdf


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Shannon,
All I can say is, YIKES! Thanks for the article. I read a lot about Coyotes the day we saw them. I know they can easily scale an 8 ft fence. I don't think we have as many as you have. I have only seen 2 and people think I'm crazy and don't believe me. If it gets worse, I will have to leash my guys on their walks. So far, most people walk off leash in the areas I walk, with no coyote encounters. 

I know there are people who don't want to hear this but my husband is a hunter. It is not against the law here to kill them. He has been instructed by me to "shoot to kill!" The last thing I need is for my furbabies to be attacked by a cotote!

Also, the fishing line I put up should stop a coyote. It is 100lb test. I have it woven all above the fence in a criss cross manner and on the sides, so nothing can come over the fence. I forgot it was up there one day while cutting the lawn. I held my weed wacker up and it shut off. The line got all tangled in the weed wacker and it shut it off. I untangled it and the line snapped right back into place. After that i felt it was durable to stand up to a cotote. It is an ugly sight, but we live in a wooded area and ask me if I care what my neighbors think!LOL.

I added pictures of my doggy high security prison.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

WOW! Impressive. Looks like Fort Knox.
My husband is a hunter also so he is teaching me how to shoot his gun in case i see the coyote again. the coyote has been hanging around the yard because i think he sees the pups. I would have no problem shooting if i had to to protect my babies.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I hear you loud and clear and would urge you to do so! I picked up somethings I did not know about the measly critter. Thanks again for the article! Love your website!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Holy Moly I've seen alcatraz less impregnable than that little fortress. Where's the Serpentine Wire.....LOL

Derek


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Whoa Linda! I saw this topic last night, but I think it must have been before you uploaded the photos. That's a lot more intense than I pictured in my head.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Linda,
That is very creative! I would do the same thing if I were in an area with coyotes/wolfs. Eeks.

I flip out over the Fox that likes to hang out in my front yard and we don't really even live in the woods. But it is a scary thought to what they could do to your babies.
Kara


----------



## havaman (Aug 5, 2007)

good job on the fence. It looks like a backyard art installation! Hang some lights on them and it becomes practical and beautiful. Could be part of a new show on HGTV. 

We have never seen a coyote in our area, but it would alarm missy and i. I've had problems with bigger dog breeds charging me and my guys on our dog walks. I usually tear into the dogs owner when it happens. I will go to great lengths to protect my buds. Don't care if its wild or domesticated animals. 
I found this coyote deterrent device online. sounds interesting, but a little strange. ummmm?

Phantom deterrents are automated electronic sound generating devices. They automatically turn on in the evening and off in the morning. They periodically sound every 5-7 minutes for several seconds, only at night. Most of the sound produced is within your hearing range, but they are not shocking loud. Just a whisper is enough to trigger an instinctive reaction in the pest visitor. One sound is a synthsized hiss recognized by the pest as a big cat sound. The other sound is an actual recorded scream of an angry tom cougar. They are self contained easily portable battery powered and highly efficient, being able to run several months, every night, on a set of inexpensive AA alkaline batteries. The cases are 4 1/2 inches diameter rugged plastic, aluminum and stainless steel; that are designed for all climate 12 month a year outdoor use. They can be removably hung from a single nail or screw installed in any verticle surface such as tree trunk, wall, fence etc.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Wel with us it varies but we do walk every day and I try to make sure it is for atleast 30minutes .
Now we still have the run like heck at least once and sometimes twice a day and playtime on the lawn .. When I am in Tahoe and in the desert we walk twice a day as we do not seem to have as many stresses and projects ..
Cosmo is not the greatest walker but he is improving and he loves to walk when it is cooler . Ahnold is the best little walker - just trots along side of you and seems happy to be outdoors and on the move .. 
I am now using a leash with a special collar as both dogs did not seem to like the halter and it seems to work better


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Might have to look into that device, but do you think it would bother the dogs ears?


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Gosh, *Linda,* what a lot of work putting up that fishing line! 
*Cosmosmom,* we are at Tahoe frequently, but haven't yet brought Biscuit with us (he stays at the dogsitter's) because there are many brazen coyotes up there. They walk around in broad daylight. We also have eagles and other birds of prey. And tons of big,aggressive, unleashed dogs in the 'hood. How do you deal with all that? He also can't be at the beach there, even on a leash. So it seems very limiting for him, but I do hate leaving him when we're up there.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I know it's over the top, but I am told we also have eagles, hawks and grey horned owls in the area. I hear they can pick up dog as much a 8lbs. Bella is only 6lbs. You can never be too safe with these furbabies!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

We have Hawks that are always flying around here. I have to be esp. careful with my new little one Jax. He is only 4lbs. I dont think they can pick up Dream or Tripp-they weigh 16 & 13lbs. But we dont take any chances.

Our local paper just did a story on coyotes in Virginia. THere are approx. 30,000 of them in VA alone & some areas are offering a bounty to kill them. THey are killing many livestock, pets, etc....I never saw one around here until recently. Our neighbor just spotted a bear 2 weeks ago but i have not seen it(nor do i want to!).


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi 
Yes you are right about the coyotes in Tahoe - not to mention the other scary things the bears .. When I was up there this last time one of the bigger dogs was let out on his own at night and he cornered a bear . They come for the garbage - humans can't open the trash containers but the bears can !!
My husband saw a coyote right by the swimming pool at the condo complex. The coyote was just sitting checking things out . Both dogs were leashed and he was out of there in a heartbeat ... Fortunately the dogs did not have a clue . They did not pick up his scent either which is a good thing ..
I walk the dogs on a a very short leash most of the time . We have a leash law at our condo complex so they are not allowed out to play on the lawns .. . The dogs are always with me or when they are not with me they are in their crate .. They do their run like heck in the condo up and down the stairs and out to the deck and back ..
I can relate to everyones stories about the desert - again we are in a natural area when we are down there there and coyotes have been sighted during the day and they can be heard at night . I have been warned and I never let the dogs out alone . We have a fenced yard but they can get in no time I know that .This past year more dogs were abducted than ever before - 3 small dogs that I know of .
I was told by a friend who lives in Incline Village in Tahoe that the Coyotes are not attacking just small dogs but larger dogs as well .
After what happened to Asta I am reluctant to leave my dogs with petsitters - he got sick at the petsitter and she never even noticed .. or notified me he was not feeling well and she was a vet tech .. 
I am going away this weekend and this is the first time I have left the boys .. We have a highly recommended petsitter and house sitter .. I have covered all the bases and now I have to keep positive thoughts .. 
I am nervous but but husband wants a break from dogs for a couple of days .. 
I have my fingers crossed as they are used to being with Mom but it is time to bite the bullet .. and see how they do ..
Oh yes not to mention the human predators - I just read that three dogs were poisoned yesterday on a local hiking trail . Then I met a neighbor today who told me that my crazy neighbor tried to run her poodle down with her car not once but twice ..
It is just not safe out there anymore ..


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks for sharing your experience, *Cosmosmom*, at Tahoe. I was at a 4th of July party up there on the North Shore, and a man told me never to bring Biscuit to the Lake, lots of horror stories about cute little white dogs being gobbled up by the coyotes. We literally walk by them in the woods near our cabin in the daylight, they are that bold now. Yep, and the _bears_-----we had rogue bears last year and 4 of them had to be shot. They broke into the houses on both sides of us twice, and trashed the interiors. Ironically, I bought a barking dog alarm (sounds like a German Shepard) from the Bear League, which seems to deter them, and some outdoor lighting. Fortunately, a friend of mine cares for Biscuit in the Bay Area, but she does miss problems with him sometimes. . . . it's a no win situation I guess. . .but, yes, sometimes you've got to bite the bullet and leave them behind. . .


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Today I walked Radar for 75 Minutes (nice and long) and he was walking near a sewer grate and I'll be ****ed if he almost got his foot lodged in between the metal grates. I freaked out...He sometimes is very apprehensive with the elevator in the building because if he doesn't think about it he walks quickly over it and doesn't even bother but if he does it slow he will sometimes get spooked by it. 

He had a pretty good walk today and actually seemed to walk better beside me when we were on the street as opposed to the sidewalk.

Derek.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

You also have to be careful with the automatic doors. One time I was at Petsmart with Bella and I stepped on the pad for the door to open, but it did not sense Bella. She was on the leash behind me, she hesistated and almost got crushed when the doors closed. EEEKKKK!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Oh My god that's horrible. One of those doors would just be heavy enough to do some real damage too if they were to come closed on a little puppies head or foot. Even people can be seriously injured by those things.

Derek


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

75 minute walk?! wow.. Beamer would fall asleep in half the time.. lol.. then again he has much shorted legs than Radar I guess... Do you bring water on your walks??? How often do u let him drink??

The other day while on a walk, Beamer took a poop!!! He has never pooped outside of our property. So I was not prepared to deal with it, so I just left it on someones lawn... oh well, guess i need to start bringing poop bags.. lol


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Yeah 75 Minutes it was pretty long for him but he toughed it out. He has gone poop three times now outside of the apartment. My Wife bought these little bags from the Dollar store that clip right onto the lead. They are pretty good. Radar get's water whenever I think he might need it. I bring a blue water bottle with an attachment that he can drink from and I fill it with ice cubes which melt in no time. It's a little blue dish that the water flows into and then you place it on the ground for them to drink from. Radar sometimes will drink from it and sometimes not. It was a cool morning today so he wasn't too hot. Actually I showed you the bottle when we first came over for our playdate I think. It works pretty good.

Radar still has some energy in him once the walk is done. He only gets about 6 hours of sleep a night. He's up before 7 a.m. every morning.

Derek


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I think Beamer is more lazy than Radar.. lol.. Beamer needs to be woken up at 7:30 kicking and screaming... poorg guy.. lol.. On the weekends when we sleep in, he will sleep till 9:30 or 10am to go potty, then he generally likes to nap until noon.. which is PERFECT for us..


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Wow that's pretty laid back. Radar will sometimes get lazy but it's usually at night when we aren't really doing much. I like to get him sleepy for the night time so that bed time is a breeze. In the mornings he's a bundle of energy. He's like me sometimes. I got 5.5 hours of sleep last night, working until eight tonight and then going to the part time job until eight in the morning....27.5 hours awake. Crazy.... I tell ya.

Derek


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Beamer always passes out before our real bed time.. so he naps/sleeps for about 2 hours.. then we go out for potty, then he runs into our bedroom and into his crate for the night and passes out in about 10 seconds.. lol

Does Radar sleep beofre his real bedtime?


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I can relate to the sleep isssues . I never had a problem with Asta except when he was just a little wee guy . He was always a good sleeeper and slept through the night well . Always did what I would now call sleeping in - sleeping until 8am . 
Cosmo was always up at 6 am and raring to go . He would wake up in the middle of the night as well .
Now he is older he is much better - he sleeps until 7.30 am . Ahnold had a few rough days in the very beginning but he is Cosmo's buddy and he does what Cosmo does so he waits for him to bark and then up we get .. If it is foggy and a little darker in the morning it fools them and sometimes they sleep a little later ..
I cannot complain though they have both come such a long way the past couple of months .. I am proud of them both ..


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

I Love the stories I am reading...they are all so animated. Radar does sleep sometimes before his actual bedtime but only if it's a quiet night in the apartment. Just like his name would suggest he always has one eye open so-to-speak. He's always monitoring the area for any sounds.  He's very intuitive of his surroundings sometimes and he seems to sleep like the dead sometimes. I wonder if dogs get into R.E.M. Sleep just like people.

Derek


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

I absolutely despise the last post..this is a Havanese forum not some as space for sex sites. Someone please ban this individual..any Admin out there??


Derek


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

its already been done Derek. If you want you can delete your post. It takes me about 60 seconds to ban them...haha... you were too quick. 

Thats the first one I let through in a while. Sneaky.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Yeah did you see that Crap. I went back and it was gone and I thought I was seeing things.

Derek


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

OK you have lost me . But I assume it was naughty ..
For those of you who are walking you dogs long distances .. Mu husband would walk Asta for miles to the point it worried me ..
These little guys can have problem with their patellas and hips . I asked the vet and he said no more than 2 miles a day .. 3 at the most and that is oushing it 
Just an FYI .
Asta loved to walk and he wanted to please his daddy but do not overdo it !!
Ii had to monitor hIm as it physically-


----------



## Lily's Momma (Jan 16, 2007)

Either Mark or I walk ours every day for under 30 unless "Daddy" takes them to the park in our subdivision, they love to splash in the water. It's very hot here so we have been making the walks shorter and early in the day. I tried to walk at night (after dark) but Lily will not walk in the dark. She stops at the screen porch and refuses to move.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks,* Cosmosmom.* I'm glad to know that my instincts are correct about how far to walk these small dogs. Have been in a running debate with my dog sitter (also oldest/best friend) about how much she walks Biscuit , which exhausts him. She used to insist on walking him 3 miles a day (until recently she has only owned large dogs, but now has a Bichon and cares for other Havs, too). Now she is walking them 2 miles. I will now INSIST on less, given that he runs all day at her home with the other dogs, in addition to the walk.


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

1 1/4 miles every morning, 3-4 miles saturdays, 3 x a day after the morning walk for 10-30 minutes. we walk quite a bit. These are sturdy little dogs who love to walk if in shape, and my neighbor's chihuhua goes with us and he can do 5 miles no problem. These dogs do agility so they are well conditioned.

Must say we do long walks early in AM before sun comes out, my dogs don't like the heat either but my Hav is 7 and does just fine on long walks.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Interesting , thanks.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Today during Radar's walk we ran into a Cat on the front lawn of this house. Well Radar didn't even flinch he just went and sat on the grass and relaxed for a few minutes about 5-10 feet from the Cat who couldn't have cared less that Radar was there. I couldn't believe he just sat there. The Cat didn't move either. It actually gave me a really good idea for a photo challenge that I'm not sure has been done before. When I take Radar out for his walk tomorrow (BTW we did 1 hour 20 minutes today) I'm going to take the Camera. We ran into two other dogs and I would love to get the pics of Radar socializing with them. Pics of your Hav on their daily excercise routine for walks.

Derek


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

This is kinda an off shoot to this poll but when does everyone walk their Hav's? In the Morning or the evening or perhaps the early afternoon. Radar get's his walks first thing for just over an hour on most days and then it's an hour bang on.

Derek


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I have no fenced in backyard and want to make sure Henry gets out and about.
I don't really thinks he likes walks though. He seems to put up with it, sometimes I think he's concerned I am going to have him go too far. Maybe he is just not the outdoor athlete. He'd rather be tracking rabbits.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I am, sadly, too lazy to walk the pooches every day. One reason why I love our fenced in back yard! lol When I do walk them, it's usually morning or early evening. I don't do much outdoors on hot days. Those are few and far between lately, though... 

Interesting reaction (or NON-reaction), Derek!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I wish I had a good place to walk her, we live on acreage on a main road. We never walk towards the road. When we do walk on a lead it is training or when we go shopping. She has the run of a large yard when we go out to play.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

I've decided that the next walk Radar gets after his surgery of course will be a pure training walk. I'm going to really dedicate some time and effort to his training outside. I'm going to have the treats and he's getting a choke collar so I can get him to walk nicely outside and keep by my side. He's trailing all over the place sometimes especially if he's allowed to get too far ahead of me which I try and avoid It's of course harder to train outdoors that inside because of the obvious distractions of the outdoors so I think it'll do Radar some good to learn some really good commands and I think it'll be better for him when he's indoors.

Derek


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

marjrc said:


> One reason why I love our fenced in back yard! lol


I was just bemoaning the fact that it has been about 3 weeks since I've walked the dogs because of that dratted broken toe. I just don't want to risk the uneven pavement around the neighborhood while trying to keep an eye out for any other critters that may be out loose. I've been very grateful for our fenced backyard too - and they are getting a lot of RLH time out there as of late.


----------



## mary c (Oct 18, 2006)

lfung5 said:


> Shannon,
> All I can say is, YIKES! Thanks for the article. I read a lot about Coyotes the day we saw them. I know they can easily scale an 8 ft fence. I don't think we have as many as you have. I have only seen 2 and people think I'm crazy and don't believe me. If it gets worse, I will have to leash my guys on their walks. So far, most people walk off leash in the areas I walk, with no coyote encounters.
> 
> I know there are people who don't want to hear this but my husband is a hunter. It is not against the law here to kill them. He has been instructed by me to "shoot to kill!" The last thing I need is for my furbabies to be attacked by a cotote!
> ...


Hey Linda,

I don't know if I ever saw a picture of the finished product... your fishing line 
is great!!! that will keep the birds of prey out as well, they do that over outdoor eating areas to keep birds out.

Mary


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Hey Mary,
Nice to see you here on the forum! Love your avatar! You should enter the eyebrow contest!


----------



## mary c (Oct 18, 2006)

my avatar is Sweetheart  we're expecting pups from her mom in 4 weeks ; )

I'll look for the eyebrow contest, I only have about eight dogs with them LOL..
:whoo:

in the pic of pups in the ex pen (about six weeks old they are now 2 1/2 years old) the b/w girl in the middle is Sweetheart's dam, Lovey Dovey. the litter on the quilt (about 5 weeks old they are now 1 1/2 years old) is out of Sweethear'ts great grandam Jasmine, and the single choc girl is Lovey's littermate, she's in the ex-pen to the right of Lovey
pup

where is the eyebrow contest : )


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

What absolutely gorgeous puppies! I want one! Too bad none of them are puppies anymore... I'm sure they're all gorgeous now, though. Great pics!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Mary,
Like I always said, you have beautiful dogs! Look for the thread, Quincy Competition. I would love to see some of you adult pictures on there! How about Cowboy, does he have the brows? Buttonface?


----------



## schemingturkey (Sep 26, 2007)

*greetings*

hey everyone,

i just joined and wanted to say hi.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Hello and :welcome:! You should introduce yourself by either making a new thread or posting here:

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=5&highlight=introduce

Do you have your own Hav or are you looking for one? We love pictures here, so make sure to post some!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Adorable puppies and walking the dogs*

Cute puppies!

Walking the dogs helps me get out of bed and off the couch at times. I walk them first thing in the morning, and if I am home all day, every three hours.

We walk up and down our street, around our block. When I have more time I take them to the park so they can run, which they love.

We all need the exercise.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

2x a day for 30 minutes or more if he has stamina. never if it's colder than 32 degrees or raining.


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

I don't walk Tucker at the present . DH and I spend a minimum of 30 min. 3x's a day playing in the yard with him. Tucker loves to play with his ball, run with us, hide and seek and of course RLH. When the weather warms up and streets are cleaned from snow, salt & sand, we'll start walking again.


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

We are lucky, we live on a farm and the stable is a 1/4 mile walk there and the same distance home so I take the dogs with twice a day and it's like their very own dog park and they are off leash to run around and explore. They stay with Grandma while I am doing chores and play in the house with mom's little dog til it's time to go home. We also have a one hour agility class weekly so they get plenty of exercise. Downside though is they get pretty dirty in the summer.:juggle:


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Mostly Dexter will explore in the back of the yard with me there with him. When he is getting a little bored, then we go for a walk. We might walk up and down the neighborhood for about 10 minutes then Dexter is ready to head back to the house. 

Dexter gets plenty of exercise running around in the house with me chasing him.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

littlebuddy said:


> 2x a day for 30 minutes or more if he has stamina. *never if it's colder than 32 degrees or raining*.


(Bold red is mine) ound:ound:

I laugh every time I see this - that would eliminate about 6 months of the year for us. My dogs don't even put their coats on unless it's below 20 degrees. I really need to move someplace warmer!!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

*Can I change my answer?*

We are now walking daily for 40 minutes to an hour and some days we squeeze in a walk later too! Rain cancels, but outside of that we go every morning before breakfast. Marley is so high energy, I have started putting a backpack on him and have added 10% of his body weight to give him a better workout. Even with him carrying the extra weight he is still full of beans when we get back home and will tire out Rufus, then Phoebe, then Chingy with all his play.

I have to comb through his coat right after, because the backpack wants to mat his coat but it is working *some* to control his jumping and excessive behavior when he sees another dog. He starts a new training class tomorrow night for small breed dogs.


----------



## LochTess (Aug 22, 2009)

Ricky walks an average of 4-8 miles a day 
split into 2-3 walks.


----------

